# comunicacion serial con linux  (ubuntu) con QT y pic



## memowwe (Mar 25, 2011)

Buen  dìa,  me encuentro realizando la comunicaicon serial, en linux ubuntu  (10.10), he  logrado  realizarla con los ejemplos de la  libreria  libserial (http://libserial.sourceforge.net/)  los ejemplos que biene alli  funcionan, bien ,  incluso los  modifico  y   vuelven a funcionar, pero se ejecutan en la terminal,  y yo  quiero  ponerles, ventanas  y botones es decir  una  interfaz grafica, esto lo  ago  con  el QT creator, pero  al momento  de correr  las  palicaciones   no me funcionan, me da siempre el  mismo  caracter  o no  aparece   nada, no  incluyo el progrma, porque  lo  estoy modificando  todos  los  dias.  espero  me  puedan ayudar.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/comunicacion-serial-linux-qt-53563/

ya  lo pude hacer  la aplicacion, de  momento  solo la  implemte el     envio de un "0" y  un  "1",  son esos los comando  en el  firmware  del    pic, para encende  o  apagar el PORTB, adjunto el progrma del  micro,   y   el proyecto del  QT,  quedo  muy  bien  jeje espero  se animen a   seguir   con Linux, solo  tiene que  tener  instalado  el QT, (lo bajan   desde  synaptic) y la libserial, que tambien la encuentran en synaptic,   seria   interesante hacer alguna aplicacion, con esto, control   remoto,control de  servos,  espero y  allude a  utilizar tambien el    software  libre. 
Saludos ¡¡

aqui pongo el link  donde estan los archivos, esque creee el tema dos veses  sorry

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/comunicacion-serial-linux-qt-53563/


----------



## kmiz (Mar 25, 2011)

Llevo tiempo peleandome con el puerto serial en Ubuntu.
lo hice funcionar, en C#, en Gambas, en Java...
Pero mi intencion es hacerlo multiplataforma y no hay manera
despues, o al crear el ejecutable no acaba de funcionar, o no funciona en windows.....
El modo mas sencillo si quieres hacertelo solo para linux es utilizando gambas2. Es muy parecido a VB6. Y tiene codigo de ejemplopara rs232.


----------



## memowwe (Mar 25, 2011)

Buen día para hacerlo multiplataforma, me parece que esta el QextSerialport, multiplataforma parece que  con python, se  puede  también una de las formas, muy sencillas, aller estaba biendo, pero, no me gusto la forma de  programar en  python  aunque me lo  han recomendado,  porque no posteas  tus ejemplos?? 
Saludos ¡¡


----------



## kmiz (Mar 26, 2011)

No los posteo porque no se donde los tengo, jejeje.
Estuve liado actualizando mi ubuntu y el xp y me cargue (creo)la carpeta donde guardaba todos los proyectos, ya que no la encuentro.
De todos modos, ahora con las ultimas versiones en ubuntu queria probar de nuevo en mono y netbeans a ver si ha mejorado la compatibilidad.
A mi tampoco me acaba de gustar Pyton. Prefiero Basic, c o java.


----------



## memowwe (Mar 26, 2011)

si, yo ya le agarre la onda, a eso de actulizar el ubuntu, sin perder tus datos, es muy  comodo, como es eso  de  mono? es  otror compilador?,lenguaje?, el USB, no  me  hizo  batallar tanto, y ese si  es compatible al 100%, no tienes que hacer cambios , porque  use  la  libusb,  tanto n  windows  con  ubuntu


----------



## kmiz (Mar 26, 2011)

mono de monodevelop. Buscalo en los repositorios.


----------



## memowwe (Abr 1, 2011)

interesante el IDE  de  mono  no lo había visto ...  instalando ....


----------

